# exhaust manifold



## jeepguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Anybody else have there exhaust manifold crack on there TJ with a 4.0L. My did now it sounds like I'm running open exhaust. Anybody know where the best and cheapest place to get one is. Anything info will help.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

I took mine off and welded it. Quieted that sucker right down to brand new. They crack at the bottom where the collecter is. (where all pipes come together). I think a new one was like $320 clams. F_ _K that! payup 

The guy that bought it from me 3 years ago is still driving around... quietly.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

YUP that is a common problem. Sometimes the weld holds sometimes it cracks next to the weld.

you can get a Banks Manafold from www.elias4wdcenter.com


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Junkyard......


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Check www.car-part.com


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Check at your local parts store. Mine was toast on my Ranger. They had them for me within a day. One was $50, other was $100, because it had the stupid EGR fitting. Dorman is the name of the company. They make them for alot of vehicles.....worth a shot.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.carpartstoyourdoor.com/exhaustManifolds.htm

Bought one last year from them.....excellent value, well assembled, all stainless no problems as of yet. Best of all $120......


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

yup very common problem....time to go aftermarket!!!


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

try ebay around $100 shipped for an oem. I got a stainless header for $175 shipped off of there.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought my manafold cracked. I was getting the exhost noise and knowing how much they like to crack I asumed that was the problem. Turns out I had 2 problems 
1


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry my computer quit in the middle of that post:realmad:

Problem 1 the heavy washer that clamps the exhaust manifold to that head in the middle top was missing??? so the manifold burned through the gasket and was leaking.

Problem 2 that connection between the rear cat and manifold was loose, how the rusted bolts got loose I dont know.

So the fix was new exhaust/ intake gasket, Replace bolts (stainless bolt, steal nut) on cat to manifold connection.


----------



## jeepguy (Mar 18, 2006)

the two tubes that come down in the collector are cracked. I have a new manifold on the way, should be here today. Got it off ebay brand new 88 bucks and that includes shipping. I'll get some pics of the old one when I get it off this weekend.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Common 4.0 problem, I have a new one hanging in the back of the shop. own too many of that lovable straight 6 not to have one around.

There's a thread about the FORD 5.4 liter being a legendary engine. the JEEP 4.0L Straight Six that's a legend!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Just about everybody had a legendary strait six.Ford had the 300 and all the predecessors the 200, 230,and 250. There was a 223 but that didn't have that have that many fans I,ve been told. Chevy a 250 also and leave it to Chrysler to have the slant 6.
I have had 2 300 Fords and now my Jeep. I love them. 
Sorry for the rambling, they are a great motor. I just keep my fingers crossed about the manifold issue, but it defiantly has a reputation.


----------



## ajg1460 (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone know how many bolts hold the exhaust and intake manifolds. I'm replacing the exhaust manifold and have removed 10 bolts and its still hanging on tight as ever. Oh 98 TJ 4.0.


----------



## ajg1460 (Sep 23, 2008)

After standing on my head for an hour seaching I can attest to fact that their are 11


----------



## NHJeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

The stock manifold cracked on my XJ's 4.0 just a couple months back, got an aftermarket header by Rugged Ridge for $150. Little more power coupled with the cat back I have and the construction is a lot better.

Only problem with going with a header was it was a bit harder to get the bolts back into the the block, but that's what my wife's smaller hands are helpfull for.


----------



## ajg1460 (Sep 23, 2008)

I wish I'd found this forum before I bought a stock Exhaust manifold from Quadratec. The headers listed in their catalog where 2-3x the cost of a stock manifold. Oh well, live and learn xysport


----------

